# Dead Batteries on power tools



## pawned (Apr 3, 2004)

I have two sets of power tools (battery operated). One is the *Firestorm* I thinks. 14vdc batts, The two batteries for that set died on the same day, it seemed. Well I let that set since because I have a nicer set of *Ryobi* 18 vdc power tools.

About 2 weeks ago I tried to use the Drill from the Ryobi and found that BOTH the 18 vdc batteries were dead. I went looking for some new batteries and could only find some that ran around $79.

Well, I put that on hold, because I went 'flying' in the garage last week and broke my forearm and both wrists. Next time I WILL get the ladder.

Today I was in HomeDepot to argue with the Paint Department. The guy I spoke to today was able to mix the paint I need, that the guy told me 3 days ago was impossible.
The paint was on sale 3 days ago, so the paint guy today went and got me the sale price as their guy the other day was dumb as a stick.

Back to the Batteries, As I was feeling decent about HD today, I decided to look for the batteries before I got in line. 
The idiot in the tool area went looking and decided that they had NO batteries for Ryobi, at all. He said that I should use Dewalt batteries.

I turned and looked at the bottom row of the tools and Lo and Behold there was a box of 2- 18vdc Ryobi batteries. ON Sale for $39.99.

I do not know how long they will last but 2 for $20 each is a great price


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

The prices will come down on the nickel cad. batteries because of the lithium ion replacing them.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

$39.95 for 2 batteries is HDs everyday price. Ryobi sells replacement batteries at a very reasonable price. The only Ryobi tool I own is an 18v cordless drill _(and the only brand of cordless I would buy because of this marketing position_)


----------



## pawned (Apr 3, 2004)

*ryobi batteries great deal on or off sale*



Rehabber said:


> $39.95 for 2 batteries is HDs everyday price. Ryobi sells replacement batteries at a very reasonable price. The only Ryobi tool I own is an 18v cordless drill _(and the only brand of cordless I would buy because of this marketing position_)



I guess it was my mistake.
I saw two batteries in a package and a bright Red tag that advertised $39.95. All the other tags on the shelves were much smaller and a plain color.

Plus seeing every other manufacturer with comparable battery sizes were about $79 each. I assumed that these were on sale. I did not stop trying to grab it with the better of my hands to get it into the cart.

But sufficed it to say I was pleasantly suprised at the Normal (?) price thinking it was a great sales price to stop and investigate the normal price that HD sells it for.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, everyone is dumb, an idiot.....and your the one ...well....your original posts tells it all...


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Understand that you can take your old batteries to a battery shop and some of them can rebuild the old ones for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Then you have a new rebuilt battery.
The cost of new ones is so liitle compared to the expense and use you would get out of this so called "rebuilt" battery.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

can anyone tell why the batteries should die anyway in the first place?.... I thought they suppose to last forever... or close to at least... especially for DIYers who only use it ocassionally... I am hoping that for me Milwaukee 18v and still look that way so far... consider the money to spend on these crab batteries... may be buying a good brand tool make much more sense...


----------



## cryingeva (Aug 1, 2007)

If you use occasionally or professional... 
Recommend you makita 18v lithium-ion battery
very low discharge for whole years and very long life cycle then Ni-cd and 
Ni-mh.just about 200buck at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BDF452...34-5858519?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1187195630&sr=1-5

The battery it made in japan,confidence to last loooonger...


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I have never tried this however I have this read in several other forums etc: Take the "dead" batteries and put them in the freezer overnight, then next day take em out and just let em sit and thaw out, I would think you decide that when they get to room temp, then try again to recharge them. Supposedly this works most of the time.
JackM


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if this work... can I also assume I can store my batties in the garage/cold room in winter which is at freezing temperature.... as I was worries doing so will kill the batteries... and I have to go through the trouble of bringing all those batteries inside at winter... where I store all my tools in coldroom and garage...


----------



## bobtools (Aug 16, 2007)

The problem with storing in a freezer or cold place is that condensation build up will ruin a battery. Like someone else said above, Lithium-Ion batteries are great because they don't lose very much charge while being stored.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Although I don't understand whatever technical description you said... but looks like the yearly migration from north to south have to be continued...


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

skymaster said:


> I have never tried this however I have this read in several other forums etc: Take the "dead" batteries and put them in the freezer overnight, then next day take em out and just let em sit and thaw out, I would think you decide that when they get to room temp, then try again to recharge them. Supposedly this works most of the time.
> JackM


Jack, :no: 
Consider it tried. I have a Dewalt 14.4 that was not taking a full charge. I froze it then thawed it then cherged it aint no different.
Worth a try anyway.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Min:  OK thanks however it would be too ez if it did work eh?:yes: 
I send mine out to a rebild shop, fairly inexpensive and they upgrade em.
JackM


----------



## bobtools (Aug 16, 2007)

Your better off buying a new battery. Rebuilds just aren't the same. If they were you could buy them re-built from the factory and they don't do that as far as I know.


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

A word about dry cell rechargeable batteries.

The old NiCd batteries had many problems, one of which was 'memory'. The new generation NiCd batteries do not have this problem.

Lithium Ion batteries are by far superior to most other dry cell batteries.

In any case, you should try to use a battery until it's flat, at which point it should then be recharged.

If the battery will not be used for a long period of time, it can be placed in a waterproof container/wrapping & placed in the refrigerator...NOT the freezer. Doing so will reduce the amount of 'local action' within the battery, thus preserving its life.

Heat kills batteries. Cold will slow down the chemical reaction (& reduce the discharge capacity).


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

gee... store them in fridge .... do we need to give'em some massarch every 3 month... sing them a song once a while... enough headache to locate, recharge the 2000 pieces of them...


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> gee... store them in fridge .... do we need to give'em some massarch every 3 month... sing them a song once a while... enough headache to locate, recharge the 2000 pieces of them...


You could also send them on a nice overseas holiday if you think it would help an overworked, undercharged battery.

In the meantime, I said:

"If the battery will not be used for a _*long period*_ of time, it can be placed in a waterproof container/wrapping & placed in the refrigerator..."

BTW, it is a proven fact that holidays & massages recharge batteries. Isn't your battery recharged after a nice massage & a nice holiday? 
So, if you are going on an overseas holiday for 6 months & you wish to leave your poor battery at home, do the above. There is no need to refrigerate it every time you have finished using it.

Aren't your batteries recharged after a relaxing massage & a nice holiday? arty:


----------



## adviwa (Oct 14, 2007)

I try this formula and works
*Battery Revival:*

The batteries are often a problem. If you have any NiCd or NiMH batteries that won't hold their charge, you can often revive them. This is not a new concept, but here is my recipe for reviving rechargeable batteries:

Discharge the battery as much as you can.
Place in a sealed plastic bag.
Place the bag in your freezer for at least 24hours. Overnight is sometimes enough, but I leave it about a week.
Take the bag out of the freezer and leave the battery to return to room temperature. Make sure you wipe off any condensation from the battery contacts before you use it. I just leave them in the sun for a few hours.
Fully charge the battery, then run it down again, as low as you can get it. Repeat this charge-discharge cycle a few times, and see if you get a longer life.
Your mileage will vary, but two of my 5-year-old batteries are now useful. I get between 2 and 4 hours from one of them. You can do this with cellphone batteries, or batteries from lots of other gear.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

does that implies storing normal working batteries under freeze temperature is also a good idea... if this is the case... it save me a lot of headache of relocating all the batteries I had between summer/winter... I thought room temperature storage is the optimal env.... but does it ?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Was told this by old timer engineer*

I have had great troubles when it comes to batteries on my drill !
In the course of conversation a fellow told me never charge a battery over night if you have a three hour re charge time then only recharge per instructions. He claimed that once a battery fully charges the continuation will start with drawing it's charge back out thus you will end up with a weak battery.
I have yet to try this. But I wanted to mention it for what ever it is worth. :no:

Deck hand


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't most chargers these days do quick charge until the charging is done and then go to a trickle charge to keep batteries topped off?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes they do


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

You never want to run NIcd batteries down to nothing. They have a lose memory. When they lose their nominal charge so many times they have a hard time regaining it. Same goes for Nmh (but not as extreme). 

Once you notice a loss in power, throw the battery on the charger.

To run them to nothing is a common misconception. When people run their batteries down (over time) past the voltage which the charger uses to recognize that there is a battery loaded they have a problem. Battery error blinking light on the charger.

An example.
My boss has a lot of Dewalt cordless tools, inlcuding the radio. He has burnt up 3 18v batteries alone this year running them to down to nothing in that radio. 

Another thing-never let you batteries over charge.

For more info go here (long read) http://www.dansdata.com/gz011.htm


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Min:  OK thanks however it would be too ez if it did work eh?:yes:
> I send mine out to a rebild shop, fairly inexpensive and they upgrade em.
> JackM


How are those rebuilds. I have a bunch of battery's that I want to send out to get rebuilt, I'm just a little leary about it. Do they last like new?


----------

